# Leveling Compound



## yonexwood (Jan 14, 2006)

I am a flooring man. I am making my kid a coffee table and intend on tiling the top. The tile will go onto a plywood surface 48" x 18".
How do I make sure this surface is level for the tile. Is there a compound for wood? Will the adhesive handle the job. I was thinking of using gorilla glue and having it fill gaps under the tile and therefore level the sub board? 
Any ideas? I am probably over thinking this, just point me in the right direction please.

[email protected]


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

The tile tops I have done, I attached Hardi-backer tileboard to 1/2" MDF top, then tiled over that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I would use something straighter to begin with, - - like NovaPly (geared specifically for countertops). It's a high-density fiberboard.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Tom R said:


> I would use something straighter to begin with, - - like NovaPly (geared specifically for countertops). It's a high-density fiberboard.


I've never seen Novaply, is it anything like melamine? Who makes it?


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Tom, I should have read all of your post, duh. HDF ok, I knew that!....


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

It's what I use when fabricating my own countertops, - - it's straight and flat, - - and although it is a type of high-density-fiberboard, - - it has a slightly rouger surface than standard HDF, - - therefore providing a better bonding surface for the laminate or tile.

Check with your local lumberyard, - - maybe they have it.


----------

